# How do you take your coffee?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I take my coffee with a dash of half-and-half...and probably drink too much of it in a given day. More than anything, I love the smell of coffee.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't really like coffee, but I enjoy flavored coffees as long as they are not too bitter.


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

I had an aversion to coffee for the longest time, but recently I have started to drink it a bit, a few times a month at most. I prefer flavored coffee, usually with a half a pack of splenda and a dash of skim milk. Hazelnut more often than anything else. I am also partial to skim lattes with some sort of shot of flavor.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Black always; not a big fan of the flavored coffees.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

I cannot sit down and drink a cup of coffee, but I do love espresso. For filter coffee (or more likely French press) I keep green beans on hand and when I expect a guest will want coffee in the morning I roast the beans a couple of days ahead of time. I discovered there is some nice Mavis Bank JBM left last night so I shall roast it today in preparation for the weekend.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Why isn't Irish whiskey one of the options?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Until about 2002 I was strictly a black coffee man, with tastes running to strong coffee (double espressos, yum!). That year we took a trip to Brazil and there they put a pot of hot coffee and a pot of hot milk on the table and you mix the two. I loved it. For several years after than I went for coffee with lots of milk or cream.

Today I drink it a number of different ways. Most frequently a latte (my response above) made with non-fat milk, next black then occassionally with skim milk. Never sweet (unless I'm in Miami drinking Cuban coffee, then it's REALLY sweet).

In New Orleans it's Cafe au Lait with Begnets with the rest of the tourists (and birds) at Cafe du Monde.

Never flavored coffee. Ever.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

black...


no point in drinking coffee if you can't taste the coffee...


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*My Coffee*

Lately I've been trying to learn to roast my own beans, so I have been taking a lot of it either burned, underdone or a blend of both.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Cream or half-and-half with a teaspoon of sugar.

Never drank it until I was in the Army. It was just another thing to eat in the C-rations. I'm only a cup of day in the morning person. Occasionally will have after a special dinner.

Recipe from Germany for dessert coffee:

RUEDESHEIMER KAFFEE
In a tall coffee cup (there's a specialized cup if you want to bother), stir a shot of brandy, brown sugar, and cup of coffee. Add a square of chocolate, which will go to the bottom and melt. Top with fresh whipped cream and shave chocolate over the whipped cream with a grater. Serve with straw and long spoon.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Why isn't Irish whiskey one of the options?


Dreadful oversight on my part. As a fan of the odd tipple, how could I be so forgetful!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Ever try a Carajillo (sp)? I had one at a Spanish rest. basically a thimble of coffee with a donen types of liquour. I hate Starbucks but if someone else is paying I like a skim latte. Surprisingly good is Au Bon Pain's iced coffee.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

In the morning ... a breakfast blend ... with cream (or half-and-half) and sugar. When in private, I typically down the first cup in less than a minute.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dad always drank it light, no sugar, so so did I.

But now I drink it like my Mom, who came from Nebraska, and only drinks it black


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I take my coffee with a dash of half-and-half...and probably drink too much of it in a given day. More than anything, I love the smell of coffee.


I am right there with you. A venti regular coffee at Starbucks with a shot of half and half, and I swear my IQ goes up a few points for the following 15 minutes. The obvious problem is that it goes below baseline for a while after that. 
On the issue of too much half and half, perhaps we COULD consider substituting a bit o' the Irish from time to time? Although I am of German extraction, we keep Italian traditions in my household, and Sambucca Romano would be my choice. Cin cin!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Quickly. I hate lukewarm coffee.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Why isn't Irish whiskey one of the options?


:aportnoy:

One sugar, two cream in the morning.
Cream only during the day.
Black after dinner.

I prefer a darker roast. French, Italian, Major Dickson's from Peets.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I prefer a darker roast. French, Italian, Major Dickson's from Peets.


_That_ is excellent coffee. In fact, it's presently in our kitchen coffee canister.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Quickly. I hate lukewarm coffee.


Hear, hear! Unfazed by legal action, McDonalds still serves coffee at the core temperature of a nuclear reactor. You get to your preferred temperature by letting it sit. I am a Starbucks guy, but this new thing where people specify the temperature of their drinks has got to stop!:aportnoy:
Bill


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Like Clovis et al, I roast my own beans. I use a coffee press and generally fire up Ask Andy while it steeps (or whatever coffee does). I put nothing in it except for special occassions during which I will apply a generous slug of Woodford Reserve bourbon.


----------



## sachin0310 (Sep 21, 2007)

i drink 5-6 times a day , black always


----------



## SilkCity (Apr 3, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> One sugar, two cream in the morning.
> Cream only during the day.
> ...


Yes!!!


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of cream, lots of sugar (well splenda b/c that's what the woman buys).


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Why isn't Irish whiskey one of the options?


Another good addition.


----------



## Houndstooth (Mar 5, 2006)

I like my coffee just like my women, black and bitter.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With cream is good...bitter is a no, no!


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Ordinarily I take it black or with just a tiny amount of Equal, however between November 1 and December 31 I enjoy it with a splash of Coffee Mate Peppermint Mocha creamer. Call me a sap. Guilty as charged.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Mr. H said:


> ...however between November 1 and December 31 I enjoy it with a splash of Coffee Mate Peppermint Mocha creamer.


Another sap here ... but I wait until 1 December. And ... when away from home or office -- both of which are stocked with the above mentioned coffee additive -- I've even tried the eggnog variety at Starbucks!

I suppose that the "kid" in me is still fond of such flavors during "the" season. But given that I'm an over 50 adult ... I'll be dieting soon ... to make certain I don't outgrow the wardrobe!

But now I'm wondering ... if I make use of peppermint mocha and eggnog during Advent ... what might I do differently to celebrate Christmas ... from the Eve of through Epiphany?

Perhaps peppermint mocha and eggnog are not liturgically correct for Advent. Where is Louis Weil when one needs him?


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I had some eggnog in the fridge, so tried it in my coffee this morning and it was delicious.


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

Black with just a touch of sugar. If I want something sweet and indulgent, I go for the cafe mocha.


----------

